# Wie mache ich diesen Barcode-Effekt?



## coolscout (21. November 2001)

Hi.
Also ich würde gern wissen wie man diesen Barcode effect macht.
Ich hab hier auch schon die Suchfunction benutzt bin aber nur auf Posts von Mr.Barcode gestosen. Und auf gfx4all.de gabs auch mal ein Tut dazu aber die Site gibbet ja imo nicht mehr 
Also vielleicht hat einer ja ein Link zu einem Tut und könnte ihn posten.Wär nett.
coolscout


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (21. November 2001)

Du wendest einfach auf nen weißen Hintergrund den Störungseffekt mit Jenseits der 200 an und machst dann Bewegungsunschärfe mit 90° und jenseits der 200, und kannst danach noch ein bissel mit der Tonwertkorrektur rumspielen.

...und in den nächsten Supermarkt rennen.


----------



## coolscout (21. November 2001)

*ok thx*

THX. 
Hat gefuntzt hab auch noch so zahlen unten eingefügt ich häng mal ein bild an,mal schaun obs richtig is.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (21. November 2001)

Sieht ja ganz gut aus. (kann man aber auch eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen.  )


----------



## MrBarcode (22. November 2001)

und für alle, dies wirklich wissen wollen: es gibt (zumindest für mac) ein freeware tool, mit dem man sich echte barcodes machen kann. Ich bin mir sicher, sowas gibts auch für PC. aber für gfx reichen ja wirklich die motion-blur barcodes.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (22. November 2001)

Is ja toll, dass du sagst, wie das heißt und wo man es bekommt.   

Also Name, Link, usw...
Viellecht kann man dann mal Google anschmeißen.


----------



## MrBarcode (22. November 2001)

http://hem.passagen.se/sams/barcodem.htm (für PC)

und für mac: heißt auch barcode maker, such einfach in google, wirst schon finden.


----------



## nanda (22. November 2001)

so was vielleicht:
http://www.ichiku.com/ichiku/download.html shareware
http://www.im-pro.co.uk/barcode/barcode.htm freeware
http://www.adams1.com/pub/russadam/label.html linkliste


----------



## Psyclic (22. November 2001)

es gibt auch ne font die barcodes macht
hab aba den namen vergessen


----------



## sPaWn87 (2. Dezember 2001)

die font die du meinst ist "3 of 9 barcode" 

c.yeah


----------



## X1alpha (3. Dezember 2001)

Kleine Frage am Rande: wie heißt der "Störungseffekt" in der englischen Photoshop-Version? Sowas wie disturbance oder interference gibt's hier nicht...

Ich wäre dankbar für 'ne Antwort, allein schon wegen des interessanten Effektes.


----------



## MrBarcode (3. Dezember 2001)

meinst du vielleicht noise-->add noise
entspricht im dt. PS Störungen-->Störungen hinzufügen


----------



## X1alpha (4. Dezember 2001)

Jep, hat funktioniert. Danke für die Antwort.


----------

